# Battier a big loss for Rockets in playoff race



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> By contrast, when it comes to front-office intelligence, we’ve long assumed that Daryl Morey was smarter than the rest of us.
> 
> Now? Not so sure.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/03/28/winderman-battier-a-big-loss-for-rockets-in-playoff-race/


----------

